# Salsa dancing



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have done lots of dancing in my life. I have done lessons in all types of ball room dancing as well as Rock and Roll. Now I am attending some local Salsa dancing club and it is fantastic.

I have been going for several weeks now and I love it. First of all there are few men and lots of ladies. So I change partner every minute. Then I am the best male dancer, so I am wanted for my skills. But they all have to form a line and I have to dance with all of them.

Spinning them left, then right then doing all sorts of nice tricks and going faster as we become more confident...it is such a buzz.

Anybody else enjoys Salsa dancing and is good at it?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Knew you would do a thread on this now :wink: 
Jiggy ya butt V :lol: ........and swing those hips hahahah!!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I swing them better than anybody!! 

They are teaching us that the man must be in control and signal to the lady what the next move will be. So I am learning the signals now and the woman must follow. It is a very dominating/submissive relationship whilst in the dancing floor.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just a nod 'n' a wink should do it for you then Vlast :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Anybody else enjoys Salsa dancing and is good at it?


We have a homosexual friend who really loves it. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh yeah ...tell us more ...LOL :lol:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I swing them better than anybody!!
> 
> They are teaching us that the man must be in control and signal to the lady what the next move will be. So I am learning the signals now and the woman must follow. It is a very dominating/submissive relationship whilst in the dancing floor.


No man is capable of learning the signals put out by a woman. The male brain is just not able to cope with it! :twisted:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

For Salsa dancing all the signals the women do is to move their feet properly as the teacher instructed them. But it is my job to tell them with a signal, which way to spin or what do next following the Mambo.

Unless you are referring to signals beyond the Salsa dancing...to which I have advanced qualifications as well.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> The male brain is just not able to cope with it!


Men only think with their brain in one place...LOL...  :wink:


----------

